# Applying for an SA ID



## Goku8 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi All.

Please could anyone assist with details around the documentation required to apply for an SA ID in Joburg?

The documents required?
Costs?
Timelines?


Any further information to ensure it is successful.

Thank you


----------

